# Hairy Ears



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

my vet says i have a VERY hairy dog! are there any other kind???!!!
she has hair right down her ear canals which i now have to tear out  dont fancy that one little bit but understand why!!
anyone else have experience of hairy dogs with hairy ears and have any top tips??? x 
thank you x


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

LisaVonH said:


> my vet says i have a VERY hairy dog! are there any other kind???!!!
> she has hair right down her ear canals which i now have to tear out  dont fancy that one little bit but understand why!!
> anyone else have experience of hairy dogs with hairy ears and have any top tips??? x
> thank you x


Haven't got my c'poo yet... But did notice a thread called 'ear plucking on here the other day. Very useful pics and advice!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I was horrified at the thought of plucking Teddy's ears - for me it was a step too far but it is not so bad when you use the powder for the purpose. Teddy doesn't seem to mind too much if I do a few at a time, so we are quite used to it now


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

How do you use the powder to help? Have ordered tropiclean ear cleaner in advance-which powder do you recommend?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

The powder makes it easier to grip the hair with either fingers or tweezers. My Obi has very hairy ears too and I have to pluck out the hair regularly. I was shown great technique by a groomer that is very handy if you use tweezers to get to the hairs further in. Instead of just gripping the hair and pulling, grip the hair and rotate the tweezers slowly in a circle as you pull, it's much more gentle.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I always use Thornit - it definitely helps with gripping the hairs and is medicated for ear mite control, too. I got mine online ages ago. I saw it recommended by a few people and find it works very well. Good luck with the hairy lugs


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> The powder makes it easier to grip the hair with either fingers or tweezers. My Obi has very hairy ears too and I have to pluck out the hair regularly. I was shown great technique by a groomer that is very handy if you use tweezers to get to the hairs further in. Instead of just gripping the hair and pulling, grip the hair and rotate the tweezers slowly in a circle as you pull, it's much more gentle.


People on this forum should collaborate and put together a hints and tips book!
That's great-thanks for the reply!


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

Tressa said:


> I always use Thornit - it definitely helps with gripping the hairs and is medicated for ear mite control, too. I got mine online ages ago. I saw it recommended by a few people and find it works very well. Good luck with the hairy lugs


I'll add it to the endless list of bits I want/ need!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie has hairy ears my vet suggested I try plucking them when she was asleep! Hello! I would like to see him try!. Thing is she has one ear which is quite muccky but she is intolerent of too much interference so I try to use ear wash every other day but I sometimes think the less messing about the better. If it gets that bad she will have to have it srynged under GA only as a last resort. One of my terriers had ear problems she lived with it for 14 years and did not appear to suffer so we shall see.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Check out this thread 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=6936

my gypsy has very hairy ears and needs them plucked. as long as you get them used to it they are fine. sometimes a little moan or whine.


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

kendal said:


> Check out this thread
> 
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=6936
> 
> my gypsy has very hairy ears and needs them plucked. as long as you get them used to it they are fine. sometimes a little moan or whine.


This is the thread I had spotted great pics! At what point did u realise he would have hairy ears ? Was it evident as a pup?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

It was one of the girls at work(i work at a kennle) who showed me when i tooke her in for a bath. the groomer always did it till i started grooming them myself. so im not realy sure i cant remember her ears as a puppy. i pluck hair out of the other but your talking like once a year. but with gypsy her ears need dooing every 8-10 weeks. but i realy should pluck them inbetween grooms. 

i dont even think iv seen dogs at my work with ears as hairy as my girl, she has no naturaly bare skin on her ears i need to clip her ear around the outside to just to make sure her ears get air around them. and so far not had any ear problems over the past couple of years.


----------

